# Would you run this prop?



## MrGiggles (Aug 30, 2018)

This is the prop on my project boat. It's on an 84 Merc 60.

There are some dings on the other blades but this is the worst. Engine seems to run smooth, will do 30mph GPS on a 17' Tracker Deep V with myself and a passenger, which I'm guessing is probably about how fast it went brand new.

Run it without worry? Buy a replacement and keep this as a spare? And is a stainless prop worth it?


----------



## DaleH (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd take crocus cloth on a hardwood backer and would smooth it out, then Id have no problems running it ... from what I an see. They say never to use a file on an aluminum prop as it can impede welding if you ever go to get it repaired.

I prefer SS props for bite, as they hold the water better and you can therefore mount the OBs higher. But I'd only use them on higher HP motors. If ever looking for a new prop, the 'pressed' aluminum ones by Turning Point are de bomb! The blades are thin like SS, some new manufacturing process. Mine has been awesome on my 60hp, the hole shot is tremendous!


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 30, 2018)

DaleH said:


> I'd take crocus cloth on a hardwood backer and would smooth it out, then Id have no problems running it ... from what I an see. They say never to use a file on an aluminum prop as it can impede welding if you ever go to get it repaired.
> 
> I prefer SS props for bite, as they hold the water better and you can therefore mount the OBs higher. But I'd only use them on higher HP motors. If ever looking for a new prop, the 'pressed' aluminum ones by Turning Point are de bomb! The blades are thin like SS, some new manufacturing process. Mine has been awesome on my 60hp, the hole shot is tremendous!



Thanks for the recommendation, they're not too expensive. I'll order one and keep this one as a spare.

Do you need the turning point hub kit as well?


----------



## DaleH (Aug 30, 2018)

MrGiggles said:


> Do you need the turning point hub kit as well?


Check on that ... did you use their prop calculator? It works fantastic! That will also tell you ...

See: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37433


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 30, 2018)

DaleH said:


> MrGiggles said:
> 
> 
> > Do you need the turning point hub kit as well?
> ...



I just used their site to cross reference the OEM number that's stamped on my prop.

It did say that a hub kit was needed. Just wasn't sure if it is recommended or required.

For some reason their wizard would only show 60hp 2 strokes from 1990-present.


----------



## TheLastCall (Aug 30, 2018)

I’d run it. 

Mine looks worst than that. As long as it’s not causing a vibration, run it. 

Obviously a new prop would help performance, probably not enough to notice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy (Aug 30, 2018)

i'm no expert,but it sounds like that prop is leaving some speed on the table,so to speak.i'd use it for a spare,or maybe for trolling.i have a 14.5 v that's probably 70"wide at the waterline, with a 40 etec and a 13.5x15 and i'm getting 30 mph (with a chunk about that size out of it).and yes,the turning point props require you to buy the hub kit,but you can test the prop and exchange it for a different pitch if you don't like the performance,and still keep the hub,which is specific to the motor but universal to the props.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 30, 2018)

Run it. Fancy props are for rich folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nerdtastic (Aug 30, 2018)

Look around your area you can likely find a welding shop that can do prop repair. Mine was in way worse shape and my local shop fixed it for $60. They even Tig welded additional material were there was a big chunk missing out of mine. Worked like new until a buddy ran it up on a sandbar and bent it over again. Back to the same shop and for another $50 they fixed it again good as new.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy (Aug 30, 2018)

or better yet,a prop repair shop that does welding.there is a difference.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 30, 2018)

nerdtastic said:


> Look around your area you can likely find a welding shop that can do prop repair. Mine was in way worse shape and my local shop fixed it for $60. They even Tig welded additional material were there was a big chunk missing out of mine. Worked like new until a buddy ran it up on a sandbar and bent it over again. Back to the same shop and for another $50 they fixed it again good as new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Can't see how repair makes sense when a replacement turning point prop is 60 bucks plus the hub kit (~25$).

I will smooth the burr and run it, the money could be better spent elsewhere at the moment.

I have a friend with the same boat that's a few years newer with a 60 Evinrude, he mentioned that his top speed is 35mph (factory speedometer, probably not that accurate), so I think it's running pretty close to where it should.


----------



## jethro (Aug 31, 2018)

I wish mine looked that good on my 25 horse!


----------



## ppine (Aug 31, 2018)

No, I would keep it as a spare. Old mangled props are out of balance when you start grinding on them.


----------



## tinskin (Sep 2, 2018)

Back it and smack it, run it. If you can find a brand you may be able to buy just the prop and re-use your hub.


----------



## ppine (Nov 21, 2018)

Sorry but I go to a lot of trouble not to tear up my props and keep my fishing boat in good mechanical repair. 
I would not run that prop except if maybe I lived in a trailer park.
That should be the spare prop.


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 21, 2018)

ppine said:


> Sorry but I go to a lot of trouble not to tear up my props and keep my fishing boat in good mechanical repair.
> I would not run that prop except if maybe I lived in a trailer park.
> That should be the spare prop.



That props fate has been sealed, I backed the boat in the garage a little too far and nailed my tire changer. Knocked out a chunk about the size of a quarter.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 22, 2018)

jethro said:


> I wish mine looked that good on my 25 horse!



I'm thinking the same about mine.


----------

